
FBI makes it official: Russia is attacking US energy, water, critical systems - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/40545116/the-fbi-makes-it-official-russia-is-attacking-us-energy-water-and-critical-systems
======
notananthem
Surprised how many russian plants are posting here. Very common well known
fact Russia is and has been spying and attacking our infrastructure it's been
reported by every administration red or blue

~~~
solarkraft
I tend to trust well written, sensical, questioning comments more than less
well written, accusatory ones.

------
aphextron
Is this when the public starts to accept that Russia is at war with the United
States and demand action?

~~~
mindslight
Hopefully not, given that starting a real war is never in the interest of the
people. This entire topic is a convenient rebranding that distracts from the
apparent gross negligence of the administrators of these critical systems.

~~~
aphextron
>This entire topic is a convenient rebranding that distracts from the apparent
gross negligence of the administrators of these critical systems.

Ok, Ivan.

~~~
solarkraft
> Ok, Ivan.

Ok, Donald.

------
chmln
How would Russian govt benefit from this? I only see immediate negative
effects - sanctions and other punitive measures.

How did intel even conclude that Russian govt itself is behind this? A healthy
dose of skepticism is necessary, otherwise it sounds like Iraq v2

~~~
guilhas
Yes, looks more like an excuse to to fix an old overstretched infrastructures.

------
needcaffeine
But why? What’s the point? ELI5 please.

------
mhkool
I just simply do not believe that the Russian government is behind this (I
also do not believe that Kaspersky Antivirus is evil either). This smells like
another false flag that the government creates before going to war. It has a
tendency of doing that.

Since Energy and Water is a potential terrorist target for a very long time it
should have the best security one can find and anyone being able to break in
is a reason to be ashamed and to fire a couple of guys.

~~~
totalZero
So you believe that the FBI and DHS are trying to set up World War 3?

~~~
0x445442
Certainly wouldn't be the first time a Gubment agency's done such things.

~~~
testvox
True, but despite all the chances they have had they haven't started a new
world war since nuclear weapons proliferated. Why would they now?

